# Steam Link



## Briareos (1. März 2016)

Da die Suche und auch ein kurzes Überfliegen der ersten beiden Seitejn nichts zu Tage gefördert hat, eröffne ich mal einen neuen Thread zu der kleinen Streaming-Box von Valve respektive Steam.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Ich habe das (wirklich) kleine Kästchen vor ein paar Tagen von meiner Frau zum Geburtstag bekommen. Natürlich gleich ausgepackt und angeschlossen: Fernseher per HDMI ran, Netzwerkkabel rein (der Switch hinterm Fernseher macht sich langsam bezahlt^^), XBox-360-Controller ran und Netzstecker rein. Innerhalb von wenigen Sekunden war die Oberfläche gebootet und es ging zunächst an die grundlegenden Einstellungen.

Sprache auswählen, Netzwerk auswählen (bei WLan natürlich noch das Passwort eingeben) und schon ... okay, ein wirklich kleines Update der Systemsoftware musste noch geladen werden. Aber nach einem sehr kurzen Neustart war der Kasten einsatzbereit und zeigte mir auch sofort unsere beiden PC's im Arbeitszimmer an, auf denen Steam lief. Nachdem ich meinen PC ausgewählt hatte wurde noch eine vierstellige PIN angezeigt, die ich am PC im Arbeitszimmer eingeben musste, um die Verbindung zu authentifizieren.

Et voilà: Steam Link war einsatzbereit!

Getestet habe ich zur Zeit zwei Controller: den XBox-360-Controller (Kabel) von Microsoft und das Torid 6576 von Speedlink (wireless). Beide wurden nach dem einstöpseln bzw. anschalten sofort erkannt und funktionierten einwandfrei.

An Spielen habe ich "Lego Indiana Jones - Die legendären Abenteuer", "Brothers: A Tale of two Sons" und "Never Alone" ausprobiert. Die beiden erstgenannten funktionierten problemlos... eine Eingabeverzögerung war zumindest überhaupt nicht bemerkbar. "Never Alone" hingegen hat rumgezickt. Den Grund habe ich noch nicht herausgefunden, aber das Spiel weigert sich standhaft die gestreamten Controllereingaben anzunehmen sondern wartet brav, dass das Gamepad am PC benutzt wird. Da die Steuerung in diesem Spiel aber ohnehin etwas buggy ist (Stichwort: Checkpoint laden -.-), würde ich hier mehr auf das Spiel als Fehlerquelle tippen als auf Steam Link.

Auch Nicht-Steam-Spiele funktionieren einwandfrei, sofern sie als "Steam-fremdes Programm" der Steambibliothek hinzugefügt wurden. Getestet habe ich das mit "Driver: San Francisco" und "Valiant Hearts" (beides uPlay) sowie "UnEpic" (GoG). Heute Abend werde ich noch testen, wie sich die Einbindung von Nicht-Spiele-Software macht (zum Beispiel den VLC-Player zum streamen von Videos) und dann die Tage mal meine Erfahrungen berichten.

*Erstes Fazit:*
Ich habe nicht sehr viel erwartet von Valves kleinem Streamingkasten, aber ich wurde wirklich positiv überrascht. Alles funktioniert wie es soll, die Bedienung geht flüssig von der Hand bzw. Controller und die Bild- und Ton-qualität kann sich wirklich sehen bzw. hören lassen. Einzig ein halbwegs vernünftiges Heimnetzwerk sollte vorhanden sein, ansonsten könnten irgendwelche Flaschenhälse den Spielspaß doch trüben. Wie gesagt: WLan habe ich selber nicht probiert, aber ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass das immer noch handelsübliche 2,4GHz Netz streamen in FullHD stemmen kann. Aber ich werde es testen und dazu im Vergleich auch noch mit der moderneren 5GHz Version.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen hier den ein oder anderen Erfahrungsbericht von anderen Usern zu lesen.


----------



## Herbboy (1. März 2016)

Also, an sich wäre selbst per Kabel ein Full-HD-Stream in 60 FPS nicht möglich, WENN es unkomprimiert ist. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es aber komprimiert ist und eben genau dafür auch die Box da ist, das Bild schnell zu kom- und dekomprimieren  ^^  für HD-TV-Schauen reicht aber 16mbit aus, und selbst älteres Standard-WLAN hat ja 50mbit. 

Dieses Steam Link ist aber in der Tat wohl eine gute Lösung, wenn jemand nen PC in einem ganz anderen Zimmer hat und trotzdem mal am Wohnzimmer-LCD spielen will.


----------



## Mourning-Blade (1. März 2016)

Ich muss zugeben, ich habe mein Steam Link bisher nur sporadisch benutzt, weil es bei mir eher für eine neue Wohnung/Haus vorgesehen ist, aber ich war auch angetan.
Nur was vollends schief lief, war das ganze per WLAN zu betreiben, egal, ob PC und Box am Wlan hingen, oder jeweils nur ein Gerät.


----------

